# Turbo.



## ramprat (Aug 17, 2004)

T25 would be great for this engine correct? i can buy the turbo.. and make my own pipes and have access to make my own FMIC so prices would be low, but what about ECU? anything else i need to purchase like get a fuel pump or injectors? i don't wanna run crazy ass boost, maybe 7-10 psi. any info would be great, thanks.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

a NISSAN/GaRRET t25 will do fine. yeah, you can "make your own pipes" and fab up your own manifold/downpipe. YOu will have to consult JWT to do the ECU right. but, you can Nig-Rig it with a SAFC-II. YOu will need bigger fuel injectors (370cc's max at around 250whp) a 240sx MAF, some sort of brake upgrade.. stock B14's brakes SUCK. .. optional mods, but definatly good for the cause - phantom grip LSD, better tires, rip out the whole interior.... that should be about it.


----------



## ramprat (Aug 17, 2004)

Chuck said:


> a NISSAN/GaRRET t25 will do fine. yeah, you can "make your own pipes" and fab up your own manifold/downpipe. YOu will have to consult JWT to do the ECU right. but, you can Nig-Rig it with a SAFC-II. YOu will need bigger fuel injectors (370cc's max at around 250whp) a 240sx MAF, some sort of brake upgrade.. stock B14's brakes SUCK. .. optional mods, but definatly good for the cause - phantom grip LSD, better tires, rip out the whole interior.... that should be about it.



lol, well i plan on keeping it pretty basic. nothing to bossy. i found a T3 kit for like, a real good price specifically made for the 1.6L GA engine, so i'm thinking i might pick that up. making my own pipes with intercooler, guess im gunna get new injectors, ebay has em for like 70 bucks. the SAFC II is in the bag, and the 240SX maf is like 60 bux. 

anyway how owuld i 'hack' the safcii in the ecu and junk.. what would i need to do?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

ramprat said:


> lol, well i plan on keeping it pretty basic. nothing to bossy. i found a T3 kit for like, a real good price specifically made for the 1.6L GA engine, so i'm thinking i might pick that up. making my own pipes with intercooler, guess im gunna get new injectors, ebay has em for like 70 bucks. the SAFC II is in the bag, and the 240SX maf is like 60 bux.
> 
> anyway how owuld i 'hack' the safcii in the ecu and junk.. what would i need to do?


You need to figure out how to make the SAFC run the 370's and the 240 MAF.


----------



## ramprat (Aug 17, 2004)

wes said:


> You need to figure out how to make the SAFC run the 370's and the 240 MAF.



so the deal is , i gotta adjust the fuel according to the air flow through the 240sx maf then, which is why i need the SAFCII so i can adjust it at certain points to make me not run lean and blow up, correct?


----------



## Drift Machine (Aug 22, 2004)

I have an extra s13 240sx MAF that I will sell you if you are still looking for one.


----------

